# Only Verified Picks



## Weis-Tipster (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello guys,

I wanted to inform about my service..I am a verified tipster with more than 200 verified picks..Yield +10%..Under verification from mybigpartner,mybetinvest&betverified..

For more information u can contact me : weistipster.com

Thanks


----------



## MereditHrain (May 15, 2018)

Great, site doesn't work!


----------

